# Scavenging for parts!



## kurtkyre (Nov 7, 2021)

Forgive me for the backstory, but I swear that it's relevant. So, I work for a machine shop. Last year I got moved to a building where a company had been leasing space and running their business. 

They'd been in there for twenty years. About six years ago, the owner learned he was dying, so he sold the business to the company I work for, and retired.

Back in December 2021, the last remaining employee of that company quit, and they threw me to the wolves.

I don't know what that last employee did for the nearly two decades he worked here, but it certainly didn't involve cleaning or throwing anything away.

Now comes the scavenging part!

I have been able to rescue a few pneumatic cylinders from broken fixtures that have been lying around for years. 


















That big cylinder is still attached to a machine that hasn't been touched in a very long time.

The mind boggles at the possibilities!


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

You're one lucky dog! Looks like real good stuff.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks like you've certainly got a good start for .... something! lol. Free scavenging is always the best!


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

That is awesome, what a treasure trove


----------



## kurtkyre (Nov 7, 2021)

Riff_JunkieSFR said:


> That is awesome, what a treasure trove


Isn't it?! 

The founder of the company I work for could conservatively be referred to as a packrat. Case in point, the ancient two story tall press machine he purchased. 

They were trying to figure out where to put it, and since they were in the process of putting up another building, they decided to put it on the pad and literally built the rest of the building around it.

When they brought a company in to assess and get it running, it was determined that it was cheaper to buy a brand new press than to repair that one. 

It sits there unused and unusable to this day.


----------



## kurtkyre (Nov 7, 2021)

Isn't


----------

